# making a baby bib from a towel



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I used to have some bibs that had been made from hand towels. They had a circle cut in the middle, with ribbing over it, and one shoulder was split and had velcro so you did not have to pull it over the head when it was full of food.

The ones I had were store bought, but I can not find any like that now. Has anyone made them? I am sure I can figure out how to put it together, but I don't know how big to make the circle.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My daughter makes a variation on that.

She takes a small hand towel, or dish towel, and at one end make a neck hole and binds it with bias binding or folded ribbon, leaving long ties for the back. Covers the babies down thru the lap area and works as they get larger into toddler size. I think the neck hole is probably cut from a saucer or salad plate size template (the actual plate).

You might try that - people who see hers tell her she should make them and sell them on e-bay.

Angie


----------



## highlandview (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a link for directions. http://sewing.about.com/od/sewingforbabychildren/ss/towelbib.htm


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks RockGlen for asking this and Thanks Highlandview for post the link for the directions, I have been trying to figure out how to make these bibs, I did see some at Target,but they didn't have the velcro opening, I really like that.Thanks Again
bopeep


----------



## Zookeeper (Sep 7, 2006)

I made those when my boys were babies. Only mine didn't have the velcro, I pulled mine over their heads...why didn't I think of that? :shrug: 

I got my directions from something in a fabric store, I think. Don't remember the actual hole size though.


----------



## HandsNHearts (Apr 2, 2003)

We just fold a dish towel sized towel in half, cut a 5-6 inch circle out centered, then bind it with ribbing.

Nothing fancy ;o) 
Deanna


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I bought some like that at Fred's. They are very nice and only cost $2.00 each. I'd be happy to pick some up and mail to you if you don't have the time or inclination to make them.


----------

